# triking today



## 3tyretrackterry (7 Jun 2009)

well i managed it twice this weekend dodged the rain showers and managed to get a few miles under the wheels saved me from going stir crazy indoors. anyone else get out and about


----------



## Chonker (7 Jun 2009)

Ride today got cancelled due to torrential downpours this morning (shame 'cos it actually turned out rather nice). Off camping in wales for a few days now and the trike's coming with me


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 Jun 2009)

Was meant to be going on the cancelled ride so did two alternative rides at home - 14 miles in the morning, 20 miles just now to buy some milk and mushrooms.

Glad I had my mudguards on - despite the lack of rain this afternoon there were some deep puddles on the road.


----------



## dataretriever (7 Jun 2009)

I'm jealous, I'm working away at the mo, sans trike....


----------



## marc-triker (7 Jun 2009)

we went out in the wet stuff 2day. we have had better ideas. only did about 20miles but carrying all that water it feels like at least double that.


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (7 Jun 2009)

Auntie Helen 
is it really 20mile round trip to get the milk
you put me to shame i suppose you drink Gold top

If carlsberg did milk runs!!!


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 Jun 2009)

Well it's actually an 8 mile round trip to that particular shop (I live in a village which doesn't have a shop so I have to do at least 3 miles to get to one) but I always like to extend the journey a bit.

The thing is, my 1000 miles per month target requires me to cycle 32 miles per day.

Just going out and cycling 32 miles is just too boring for me, and too repetitive.

I try to break it down into two separate rides, usually one 15 miles, one 20 miles. Both of these rides need to have SOME purpose, even if it's as minor as buying some milk or a baguette or something.

So this morning's 14 miles was the run to church (which is 5 miles away) and this afternoon's 20 was the milk run (which is 4 miles away), if that makes sense.


----------



## 45cotterless (9 Jun 2009)

Had a wonderful Sunday ride with marc-triker. Chaddeston looked it's best in the heavy downpours, coming back I managed a steady 20mph to get into the van and turn on the heater!
We would have enjoyed the Cycle Derby event , but it was cancelled due to weather; wooosies!!
http://photobucket.com/images/yellow submarine trice/


----------



## marc-triker (9 Jun 2009)

*wheels*

so busy watching our wheels 1 of the flags went missing.. oooppss..


----------



## Cullin (11 Jun 2009)

I managed 56 Miles on my ICE Q a couple of Sundays ago, I am running out of routes to go round Nottingham, Cover much the same ground now. Can't wait to get over to France again.

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brRM2agGBp4


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (12 Jun 2009)

I saw the videos on youtube most impressive 
You are welcome to come over to leicester and ride round with me We can do hills no hills or a mixture of the two. I am hoping to go up to the cloud trail this weekend weather permitting would love some company.
Ian


----------



## Cullin (15 Jun 2009)

*Triking Today.*

What a good day out that was Ian, we managed 57 Miles and our fastest downhill was 46 MPH.
We mustn't grumble about the Red Hot Scorching Sun that was beating down on us.
It was nice to get the oppotunity to meet you and your family and to try out the Cloud Trail.
My Wife has had me digging the garden with her today, no rest for the wicked.
Will hopefully get the video of our ride on YouTube today.
Cheers


----------



## DPatrick (6 Oct 2009)

Nice film, Cullin!
What equipment did you use? I am waiting impatiently to order one of the new Trice with front suspension.
DPatrick


----------



## Cullin (6 Oct 2009)

Hi DPatrick,
It was with an Action Camera ATC5K
https://www.actioncameras.co.uk/ATC5K_Action_Camera_By_Oregon_Scientific.html
I look forward to hearing when you receive your Trike, You will enjoy it..
Cheers


----------



## markg0vbr (11 Oct 2009)

I had a good weekend did, thornhill castelton over the pass down to edale, sun was out, had my kids with me. best bit probably the dissent down the tight bends overtaking the cars  well worth the assent. hit 44.7 mph i will have to have a go with some 1.75 tyres with 90psi, might loose some filings though


----------

